# Black Belt Thesis Questions!



## Yondanchris (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello all:asian:

One of my instructors has suggested that I begin the process for my next BB test and thesis...thus, 
 I wanted to get some input and advice before I begin: 

My goal in this thesis is to "update" or modify current techniques within the Shaolin Kempo System using American 
Kenpo concepts. Over the years I have modified the system to include defenses against all sorts of attacks not just
the usual stepping through punch that is seen in almost all of the SKK techniques. In this thesis I wanted to compare
and contrast the "original" technique to the "modified" and show the concepts contained within. I will also be doing a 
DVD illustrating and demonstrating the "changes". I will be focusing my attention to the 21 Self Defense Techniques and 
10 Grab Defenses that are required for Black Belt ranking. My following thesis will focus on the 26 Kempo Punch Techniques 
and the advanced Self Defense Techniques. 

A few questions:

Do you think this type of thesis is valid/warranted for 4-5th Degree Black Belt?

What would you want to see in a thesis?

What overall suggestions do you have for someone submitting a thesis? 

I really value your input! 

Chris


----------



## senseishane (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello Sir,

Good topic.  I'm a firm believer in education in the martial arts, not just the lumps and bruises we learn through physical training, but the true development of the self and the art.  I guess for me a thesis topic would have to contain 3 things:
1.  Its pertinence to you personally.  Some form of advancement that would be of value to you in your life.
2.  Its relevance to your art.  We each have chosen a discipline to follow, no matter what it is, a part of our training at the mid-Dan ranks is part of giving back to our perspective arts (i.e. - What is the thesis giving back to your art to advance it?)
3.  Its relevance to the "martial arts community" as a whole.  Even though we are all in different arts, there are similar threads that run through them all.  The "human perspective" of a thesis of this type, can definitely be good for anyone of interest.  Human experience is valuable and many times we lose site of the lessons of the past, so something like this can have value to almost anyone.

I like the idea of various media to a thesis.  Written, oral, video, musical, or what have you.  Each can bring depth and benefit.

Well, just my .02.  Great idea.


----------

